# { الــثقة فـــى وعـــود الله  }



## adel baket (15 سبتمبر 2008)

_اللهم , لا تصمـــت,
لاتـــسكت ولا تهدأ
يــا الــلـــه.
{ مز 83: 1}

__أحيانآ يظهر الله لشعبه كأنه 
ساكت أو غير مبال بحالتهم.
والكتاب المقدس يذكر لــنا
بعض الأسباب لسكوت الله
أمام ضيقات شعبه:
(1) لامتحان ايمانهم.
كما يظهر من متى 8:24
حيث غطت الأمواج السفينة 
والمسيح لــه المجد كان نائمآ,
ولما استيقظ وبخهم على قلة ايمانهم.
__وكما سكت عن صراخ المراة
الفينيقية امتحانآ لايمانهما..
(2)لامتحان صبرهم.
مثل أيوب ويوسف اذ تركهما
الله فى البلوى لاظهار صبرهما..
(3) للتمييز بين الابرار والأشرار.
لأن الأبرار يثبتون عند التجارب,
أما الأشرار فيرتدون..
اذا ما دهاك البلا والخطر...
فيكفيك من نعمتى ما انسكب..
ولا توقع النار فيك الضرر..
فانى أنقيك مثل الذهب.._​


----------



## ميرنا (15 سبتمبر 2008)

انا مش بحسه سكوت ابدا بحس انى وراه حاجة ​


----------



## adel baket (17 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> انا مش بحسه سكوت ابدا بحس انى وراه حاجة ​




_اسعدنى مرورك الجميل ميرنا_
_والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل ومشجع

فعلا لازم نثق في وعود ربنا ولا ننظر بالعيان بل... الايمان​*


----------



## kalimooo (17 سبتمبر 2008)

adel baket قال:


> _اللهم , لا تصمـــت,
> لاتـــسكت ولا تهدأ
> يــا الــلـــه.
> { مز 83: 1}
> ...




*ولد سأل المرشد الروحي
ليه ربنا بعض الاحيان بياخد الكويس وبيترك الخطىء.
رد عيه المرشد: اولا" اذا اردت ان تأخذ زهرة من الحديقة
فانك تفتش على اجمل زهرة.
2)ربنا من كثرة محبته للبشر يعطي فرصة للخاطىء لعله
يتوب فيأخذه اليه .
شكرا" على محبتك يا رب.
وشكرا" على الموضوع الجميل adel baket
سلام المسيح

​*


----------



## adel baket (18 سبتمبر 2008)

coptic_knight قال:


> *موضوع جميل ومشجع​*
> 
> 
> *فعلا لازم نثق في وعود ربنا ولا ننظر بالعيان بل... الايمان*


 



كليم متى قال:


> *ولد سأل المرشد الروحي​*
> 
> *ليه ربنا بعض الاحيان بياخد الكويس وبيترك الخطىء.*
> *رد عيه المرشد: اولا" اذا اردت ان تأخذ زهرة من الحديقة*
> ...




_اسعدنى مروركم الجميل_
_والرب يبارك حياتكم_​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ الحبيب /عادل بخيت
+++شكراً على هذا الموضوع المهم جداً 
++++ فالثقة فى الله ، هى سر الفرح ، حتى فى وسط أشد الضيقات .


----------



## adel baket (27 سبتمبر 2008)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخ الحبيب /عادل بخيت
> +++شكراً على هذا الموضوع المهم جداً
> ++++ فالثقة فى الله ، هى سر الفرح ، حتى فى وسط أشد الضيقات .



_اسعدنى مرورك الجميل مكرم_
_والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع رااااااااائع 
مرسىىىىىى يا عادى 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك   ​


----------



## adel baket (30 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع
> 
> مرسىىىىىى يا عادى
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​




_اسعدنى مرورك الجميل_
_والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> انا مش بحسه سكوت ابدا بحس انى وراه حاجة ​


*
الله موضوع رائع جدا شكر​*ا


----------



## DODY2010 (30 يونيو 2011)

الثقة فى الله ، هى سر الفرح ، حتى فى وسط أشد الضيقات...ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------

